# 31 Years Later



## floydsbuddy (Oct 21, 2012)

Just had my new rollers out for there first flight, 10 out, 10 in, but what a long day. I have taken up the hobby again after a 31 year break. Last time I had rollers was when i was 13. I am at the imprinting stage, so today was merely letting them do there own thing. 5 were spooked and I had lost sight of them for 3-4 hours but they did return. Need to cut back feeding as they were not hungry enough. Great to be back.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome to PT and congratz for picking up the hobby after such long time.


----------



## floydsbuddy (Oct 21, 2012)

Many Thanks for the Welcome,Had the birds out today and showing signs of kitting. I suspect that the moult and the age of the birds may be effecting their flight time. I hope.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome back to the world of rollers. Flying time is also controlled by amount of feed given. I go from 1&1/2 tablespoon per day per bird after flying down to 1 tablespoon over time with mine when everything else is in the norm. Right now here in Canada I'm on lockdown because of hawk migration & cold weather. Feed is like gas in truck to much & will go for ever. To little & will land early. Let your birds tell you what you need. 
Have fun.


----------



## floydsbuddy (Oct 21, 2012)

Ross Howard said:


> Welcome back to the world of rollers. Flying time is also controlled by amour of feed given. I go from 1/12-1 tablespoon per day per bird after flying with mine when everything else is in the norm. Right now here in Canada I'm on lockdown because of hawk migration & cold weather. Feed is like gas in truck to much & will go for ever. Let your birds tell you what you need.
> Have fun.


is that 1 and 1/2 table spoons per bird or jus half a table spoon. Thanks


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

I usually start them out with 1&1/2 tablespoon full per bird per day after flying & then down to 1 tablespoon per bird per day over a period of time.


----------



## floydsbuddy (Oct 21, 2012)

Ross Howard said:


> I usually start them out with 1&1/2 tablespoon full per bird per day after flying & then down to 1 tablespoon per bird per day over a period of time.


Thank You


----------



## rollermom (Sep 8, 2012)

So funny how this hobby never really leaves you. Same story here...I had rollers at about that age and just picked some up in Aug for the first time since then. That's about 30 years later too. Yes, it's so good to be back. My kids young kids are having a ball also and we've met MANY nice people. Welcome to the forum, lots of good info here.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Its amazing after such a long time you being into the hobby again, i started the pigeon thing again after 20 years

Its really interested how people once get into it never really can avoid flying pigeons or stay away for long, i have a friend who used to have a nice loft and fly pigeons had to sale his birds for some health issues he had with his family and now he has got no birds but still he like to come to my place and enjoy seeing my birds fly, i am sure that i'll see him again flying his own birds, sure he'll wont stay away long


----------



## rollermom (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a very intelligent and active red headed six year old- the kind who will find trouble if not occupied. My goal was to involve him as well. I believe I've succeeded as he tosses a bird in the air as the bus pulls up each am for school. Then he dumps his backpack on the run to the coop each afternoon coming back. He also happily, feeds, scrapes perches, replaces bedding etc. Now I'm moving him on to thief pouters lol.


----------



## floydsbuddy (Oct 21, 2012)

really starting to enjoy the birds,molt has passed and they are flying great. As they are young birds the rolling is not great, but they are pulling great shapes trying.


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

great to have you back in the hobby , enjoy yourself


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Pijlover said:


> Its amazing after such a long time you being into the hobby again, i started the pigeon thing again after 20 years
> 
> Its really interested how people once get into it never really can avoid flying pigeons or stay away for long, _i have a friend who used to have a nice loft and fly pigeons had to sale his birds for some health issues he had with his family and now he has got no birds _but still he like to come to my place and enjoy seeing my birds fly, i am sure that i'll see him again flying his own birds, _sure he'll wont stay away long_


The friend i was talking about has started pigeon again, he didnt even stayed away for a whole year


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Times change! 
This is a perfect time for you to take advantage of all that has been learned, from others, in the recent past, and combine that knowledge with all of you're past knowledge! What an opportunity! 
Please continue to share you're information, so others can benefit also! 
I think that it's very nice that the Pigeons have returned to you!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Ross Howard said:


> I usually start them out with 1&1/2 tablespoon full per bird per day after flying & then down to 1 tablespoon per bird per day over a period of time.


 Just a question here. How do you feed you birds a certain amount of feed? What if a bird decides to eat more then others get less.


----------

